# Sorry!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I know a lot of you are waiting on responses from me to PM's and emails.

I'm sorry that it is taking so long to get back to you - I assure you that they aren't being ignored and that I am working my way through them. I do sometimes struggle to keep on top of the huge number of requests, questions, suggestions etc and this is something I am trying to improve on.

As of today I have around 400 emails/PM's left to get though (down from over a 1000 last weekend!) so, if you're still waiting on a response please bear with me a little longer and I should get to you in the next few days.

I must also apologise to my Mod team for not being around enough to support you with the day to day running of the board. I do frequently click through reported posts and always - without fail - one of you guys has already dealt with it. I'm extremely fortunate to have you on-board and genuinely appreciate what you do - thank you.

L


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorted another hundred PM's/Emails this weekend.

I've got exactly 291 left to go .. If I haven't responded to you yet please be patient a little longer, I am getting there! 

L


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome effort


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jings... you are a better man than me, gotta admit, the temptation to hit "select all" then "delete" would be just too great for me :lol:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

:beer: Dont worry Lorian, it is truly the price of popularity, something we have in common :cool2: :tongue:

SD


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

do you need an assistant..ahem? :whistling:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lorian said:


> Sorted another hundred PM's/Emails this weekend.
> 
> I've got exactly 291 left to go .. If I haven't responded to you yet please be patient a little longer, I am getting there!
> 
> L


Pull ya bloody finger out man. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Nidge said:


> Pull ya bloody finger out man. :thumb: :thumb :


Going as quick as I can!

246 left.

L


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

It's appreciated. Great site Lorian. Sounds like you need an assistant though!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

PM'd

only joking.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Going as quick as I can!
> 
> 246 left.
> 
> L


good make sure mines 246, its all that matters. :death:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Lorian

When are you going to let us all in the AL?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Well my last query re error message was sorted out very quickly and efficiently Lorian - so thanks :thumb:

Hahah AL peeps :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Syko said:


> Lorian
> 
> When are you going to let us all in the AL?


That's actually been mentioned in AL. Looks like requests are on the agenda.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone seen my alsation?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Katy said:


> That's actually been mentioned in AL. Looks like requests are on the agenda.


Mines been on the agenda since the beginning of may, its lucky I actually started the HCG late, god knows how full my bollax would have been if id had started it back then.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

andysutils said:


> Mines been on the agenda since the beginning of may, its lucky I actually started the HCG late, god knows how full my bollax would have been if id had started it back then.


What are you gonna be like if you do get in then? mg:

At least requests will be processed soon....not long to wait now...patience has its rewards  lovely, unsolicited rewards :thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Katy said:


> What are you gonna be like if you do get in then? mg: :thumb:


I guess from waiting this dam long, i'll be commiting genicide all over the front page of it with a few litres of my undying population paste.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

176 left to go.

Also, all AL requests from March through to June inclusive are now posted in the Lounge for the existing members to vote.

July - Sept requests will be posted next week.

I should then be fully up to date on everything! :thumb:

L


----------

